# inadequate margins



## sherryo35 (Aug 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to bill for Going back after a lupectomy & excising additional margins of the breast?


----------



## gmitchum (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re-Lumpectomy*

I recently had this same question arrise.  We used the same code for the original lumpectomy 19301 with a 58 modifier.  I checked with the AMA and other coding information to arrive at this answer.  We did get paid from Medicare and Blue Cross.


----------

